# Ryobi 410R Tiller



## Ehammond (May 21, 2006)

All the gas lines fell off, crumbled up. Does anyone have a diagram of how these go from the gas tank to the bulb to the carb, that they could email me, or know of a website that will show me how they go?

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are some pictures here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147204


----------



## Ehammond (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Hankster,

That's EXACTLY what I needed!!!!!


----------



## SJoe (May 20, 2007)

*No help*

I have the same problem -- disintegrated fuel lines and no idea of where the replacements go. The site given here shows an illustration of a Ryan weedeater that does not resemble my Ryobi tiller, at least it is not close enough for me to figure out how to run the fuel lines.

Any further help would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## nlessner44 (May 16, 2008)

Ehammond said:


> All the gas lines fell off, crumbled up. Does anyone have a diagram of how these go from the gas tank to the bulb to the carb, that they could email me, or know of a website that will show me how they go?
> 
> Thanks
> Eddie


it is may 2008 and i have this same problem and need parts and picture can u help me out thank you


----------

